# New stone



## jared08 (May 11, 2013)

Ive been using a 4k shapton GS stone and am really starting to not like it the more the put steel on it. Looking to replace it with a similar grit to fit between a 1k GS and 8k kitayama. Something not as hard, better feedback, and will generate some slurry to work with. Any recommendations??
thanks
Jared


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 11, 2013)

The Gesshin 4000 immediately comes to mind, or the JKS 3000. Suehiro Rika 5000 if you're on a budget. 

Rick


----------



## kalaeb (May 11, 2013)

I have a lightly used gesshin 4k I can give you a good deal on if you are interested.

I can also part with my lightly used rika if you are interested.


----------



## jared08 (May 11, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> I have a lightly used gesshin 4k I can give you a good deal on if you are interested.
> 
> I can also part with my lightly used rika if you are interested.



Can you pm me prices on each


----------



## jai (May 11, 2013)

rika gives amazing feedback imo


----------



## Chefdog (May 11, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> I have a lightly used gesshin 4k I can give you a good deal on if you are interested.
> 
> I can also part with my lightly used rika if you are interested.



If Jared ends up not taking the 4k, please me me know. I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## kalaeb (May 11, 2013)

I don't have the ability to pm, but I can do the Rika for 35 shipped and the g4 for 90 shipped.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 11, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> I don't have the ability to pm, but I can do the Rika for 35 shipped and the g4 for 90 shipped.



If Jared doesn't take the Gesshin 4k, I will.

Rick


----------



## jared08 (May 11, 2013)

Ill take the rika. Tiger can have the gesshin. Ill be in touch when I get out of work tonite


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 11, 2013)

Matt, I sent you a PM over on FF.

Rick


----------



## Chefdog (May 11, 2013)

Did I get leapfrogged in the gesshin line???

No worries, I generally don't like soakers anyway, but there's such a buzz about the g4K that I though I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 11, 2013)

Chefdog said:


> Did I get leapfrogged in the gesshin line???
> 
> No worries, I generally don't like soakers anyway, but there's such a buzz about the g4K that I though I'd give it a shot.



My bad, I missed reading your post. You're ahead of me.

Rick


----------



## Chefdog (May 11, 2013)

Go ahead Rick, I cede my place in line to you. I typed before thinking again.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 11, 2013)

Chefdog said:


> Go ahead Rick, I cede my place in line to you. I typed before thinking again.



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## jared08 (May 11, 2013)

Sorry bout the misname in order, wasnt reading either.


----------



## kalaeb (May 12, 2013)

I will ship these out on Monday. 

Happy sharpening, Matt


----------

